# ice and water shiled under metal roof



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

if it is the type of metal roof that has exposed screws i would definitely use a i&w type membrane,just make sure the installer uses one that can be used under metal roofing


----------



## meghan114 (Mar 16, 2010)

*reply*

why does the exposed screws matter, thats where i got confused. what will ice and water shield do for those?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

because its just a matter of time before expansion and contraction is going to elongate the screw holes allowing water to get under the metal

the I&W will at least help keep it out of the house for awhile

imo your better off using a concealed fastener standing seam roof on a house and leave the exposed fastener metal roof on the barn where it belongs


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

A properly done standing seam roof has no need for underlay of any kind. 
http://www.albertsroofing.com/Tin Roofing photo_gallery.htm

The exposed fastener type will allow water in around the screws.


----------

